# can someone help me



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i want to lower my b14 and all these stickies really confuse since they seem to say on thing then contradict it somewhere else what does seem constant is that it all depends on what you want. so here is what i want
1. a nicer "stance" sort of like stock bmw so i think i need about 1.5" drop
2. to handle as well as stock if not slightly better(i dont need it to be autoX ready since its just a daily driver)
3. decent ride quality
4. decent suspension travel
5. no bad problems with my 205/40/17 wheel tire combo 
what i think would fit my needs is the tein springs(the ones that do 2.0 front, .6 rear) the kyb agx shocks,b13 front, b14 rear. koni bump stops and some way to adjust the front camber since 205/40/17 tires are kind of expensive. i want to go as cheap as possible but still meet my criteria since i do understand that you get what you pay for but i don't want to shell out big bucks to get what i don't need when there was a cheaper route i could have took that would have meet my needs


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

superfro86 said:


> i want to lower my b14 and all these stickies really confuse since they seem to say on thing then contradict it somewhere else what does seem constant is that it all depends on what you want. so here is what i want
> 1. a nicer "stance" sort of like stock bmw so i think i need about 1.5" drop
> 2. to handle as well as stock if not slightly better(i dont need it to be autoX ready since its just a daily driver)
> 3. decent ride quality
> ...


you cant go any lower than 1.5 in. without problems unless you get shortend struts from motivational. the best shocks other than motivational are kyb agx. hyperco's are the best lowering springs, tein are the best coil overs. DONT! get anything off of ebay! also you need koni bump stops and rear upper mounts..motivational makes those too right? ok im sure im missing udools but thats more or less the basics :thumbup:


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> you cant go any lower than 1.5 in. without problems unless you get shortend struts from motivational. the best shocks other than motivational are kyb agx. hyperco's are the best lowering springs, tein are the best coil overs. DONT! get anything off of ebay! also you need koni bump stops and rear upper mounts..motivational makes those too right? ok im sure im missing udools but thats more or less the basics :thumbup:


can i get some websites and what if find the stuff you are talking about on ebay. what exactly would i need if i went with say ground control coilovers and lowered it about .5-1 inch in back and 1-1.5 in front. and i thought that b13 struts were shorter struts than the factory b14 struts


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Here is a link to get the KYB AGX struts

http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...autoYear=1996&brand=all&perfcat=perf&x=29&y=7

Here is another site

http://www.motivational.net

You could also check out www.sentra.net and www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

where can i get somemore info on the hyperco's and what about getting them, kyb agx, koni bump stops, the motivational rear standard shock mounts. would this be a good daily driver setup? i did a little google search and found that it dropped the car 1" in front 5/8 rear. would this give the car the bmw type stance i'm looking for?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

click me! :thumbup:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> i want to lower my b14 and all these stickies really confuse since they seem to say on thing then contradict it somewhere else what does seem constant is that it all depends on what you want. so here is what i want
> 1. a nicer "stance" sort of like stock bmw so i think i need about 1.5" drop
> 2. to handle as well as stock if not slightly better(i dont need it to be autoX ready since its just a daily driver)
> 3. decent ride quality
> ...


My 2 cents:
Front and rear KYB AGX's + Tein (nice) springs + Motivational rear upper mounts will be approximately $750-$800 depending on where you buy. 

Motivational front struts with the Tein springs and the rear mounts will be about $100-$200 more, but they're shortened struts and work pretty damn well for the street.

Tein basics (any ride height you want) can be had for just under $800 shipped to you from hp autoworks. They will easily meet all your goals (1-5) and allow you to get any stance you want from a mild drop to full out slammed. My Tein SS's came from HP and they're cool people to work with.
That's my suggestion for your price range. I don't think you can beat what you get for the price.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Please, start using thread titles that pertain to the questions!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I'll go ahead and admit i don't know shit about suspension so if i get the tein basic i won't need to buy anything else other than camber plates (even though i could go the poor boy method) i can lower it just about however low i want without any suspension travel problems and it will be cheaper in the long run than a spring setup right. i'll probally go this route then. thanks wicked.


----------

